# ProTech's Game Changer



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

So I received an email from ProTech about the all new rubber edged pusher before the Symposium. And then nothing. Defcon did send me a few BookFace links but no real information for those of us not able to attend. Checked their website and nada. 

So what's the deal? Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

It's epically revolutionary... Almost like Tom Brady, LeBron James and Mike Trout all wrapped up into one to change the game as we know it...


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Steel wrapped in rubber didn't seem that game changing to me when I saw it. Looks pricy to replace, they didn't give me prices at the show.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually seems pretty stupid. I was let down when I went to their booth. He sales guy spent more time pitching the ez adjust skis then the steel wrapped in rubber cutting edge


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Actually not really anything new or that cool at the show, lots of liquid set ups and more of the same old. Drove 8 hours from CT to Cleveland. Was a bit disappointed.

What's the deal with the snow ratorz? I heard toro bought them out, but doesn't the toro already have that grandstand snow plow?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I was completely underwhelmed by the game changer.

Grandstand Multiforce sucks in snow.

Toro bought LT Rich completely, not just the Snowrator.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

the new ram looked nice, but i can already see some rust on the rockers....


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Actually not really anything new or that cool at the show, lots of liquid set ups and more of the same old. Drove 8 hours from CT to Cleveland. Was a bit disappoint.


That's nothing, I flew to Ct and drove to Providence a couple years ago for the SIMA show from Colorado to be disappointed......


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

The Show is in Grand Rapids next year....Oomkes is renting space on the showroom floor to erect a dunk tank....$1.00 gets you ten chances to dunk him...I bet that will be the bizziest booth on the floor....An added note....There will be no netting around him to encourage throwing right at him....Buff has said he will be supplying Free Old Chub


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

On a serious note....I bet it will scrape better than the old rubber edge.At the price point verse a Metal Pless or Arctic they will have some takers...It will help with the Margins for the guys doing the Walmart’s and Lowe’s


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> The Show is in Grand Rapids next year....Oomkes is renting space on the showroom floor to erect a dunk tank....$1.00 gets you ten chances to dunk him...I bet that will be the bizziest booth on the floor....An added note....There will be no netting around him to encourage throwing right at him....Buff has said he will be supplying Free Old Chub


Ok



Defcon 5 said:


> On a serious note....I bet it will scrape better than the old rubber edge.At the price point verse a Metal Pless or Arctic they will have some takers...It will help with the Margins for the guys doing the Walmart's and Lowe's


But those are used to cover... Nevermind


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ok
> 
> But those are used to cover... Nevermind


We already have one Oomkes....We don't need another....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> We already have one Oomkes....We don't need another....


Who made you the arbiter of whether one is enough???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> We already have one Oomkes....We don't need another....


Understood.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Who made you the arbiter of whether one is enough???


Oh look....Sticking up for your minion...Shocking


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Shocking


Your defibrillator is going oof???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Oh look....Sticking up for your minion...Shocking


Don't be mad you don't have any skin in this game....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't be mad you don't have any skin in this game....


I'm not mad....I'm Furious


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Don't be mad you don't have any skin in this game....


 He sold his skin and moved to better things.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> I'm not mad....I'm Furious


Seething???


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Seething???


Furiously Seething


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Furiously Seething


Better take a nitro or 10.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sure is a bunch of shenanigans happening here.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sure is a bunch of shenanigans happening here.


agreed, so let's get back on point please


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Sure is a bunch of shenanigans happening here.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> agreed, so let's get back on point please


Understood...does the new ProTech come in a V configuration???

You know, with a point?


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

no...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Broncslefty7 said:


> no...


So it's pointless?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> So it's pointless?


Nice attempt at being funny...on topic and on POINT please


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

When you guys go to these shows, if you purchase equipment there, do you get any type of discount?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Randall Ave said:


> When you guys go to these shows, if you purchase equipment there, do you get any type of discount?


For me it was walk around, drink free cheap beer, eat pretzels, get swag and try to find a women under 150# in the crowd....
Some dealers were there with "Show Specials" but it's mostly manufactures showing there stuff.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Randall Ave said:


> When you guys go to these shows, if you purchase equipment there, do you get any type of discount?


There's a smaller show in Michigan called MGIA, some of the dealers there provide discounts.
I bought a dump trailer from there a few years ago and and a nice enclosed a couple years back. The show is in the spring so it can be tough to find discounts on mowers then. 
I'm sure you can get some nice discounts at GIE


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> There's a smaller show in Michigan called MGIA, some of the dealers there provide discounts.
> I bought a dump trailer from there a few years ago and and a nice enclosed a couple years back. The show is in the spring so it can be tough to find discounts on mowers then.
> I'm sure you can get some nice discounts at GIE


There is??????.....I will have to check it out!!!....I wonder if Oomkes would like to attend...I can lure him there with Free Budweiser


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> There is??????.....I will have to check it out!!!....I wonder if Oomkes would like to attend...I can lure him there with Free Budweiser


Word on the lawn is he peaked his head in at the last one, 
Heard he said hi to Luther, but I can see why he avoided me and you


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Word on the lawn is he peaked his head in at the last one,
> Heard he said hi to Luther, but I can see why he avoided me and you


More like I avoided him....He is a real buzz kill


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> More like I avoided him....He is a real buzz kill


That's nice...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> More like I avoided him....He is a real buzz kill


Oh, you avoided him!
That's a game changer!


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Speaking as someone that has spent time at various shows with him...Not much substance there


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Let's get back on POINT fellas...


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Let's get back on POINT fellas...


agree...on topic so the thread can stay open


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> agree...on topic so the thread can stay open


I told you guys...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I told you guys...


 Lol.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Pro tech had a decent display, but boss was no where to be seen, I think they had one of their Rubics cubes set up.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Broncslefty7 said:


> Pro tech had a decent display, but boss was no where to be seen, I think they had one of their Rubics cubes set up.


Surprised about Boss....I think they were busy rebranding their stuff....Maybe the Toro stickers didn't come in on time


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> Surprised about Boss....I think they were busy rebranding their stuff....Maybe the Toro stickers didn't come in on time


They're adding fuel gauges to everything


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> They're adding fuel gauges to everything


Stick to the topic fella and stop trying to start shenanigans....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I am curious how they scrape...How long the edges last and how much the edges are


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Defcon 5 said:


> I am curious how they scrape...How long the edges last and how much the edges are


I'm curious what happens when the rubber wears off and it's just plain steel scraping


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> I'm curious what happens when the rubber wears off and it's just plain steel scraping


Sparks flying....It will be like a Roman candle going across the Lowe's parking lot


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Sparks flying....It will be like a Roman candle going across the Lowe's parking lot


Or a salt truck that lost its duallies...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or a salt truck that lost its duallies...


Never lost the duals on the salt truck.....Just one tyre....You need to stop trying to start things also....


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

Pro-Tech’s advertising propaganda says the “Fusion Edge” has the scraping ability of steel with the squeeging ability of rubber. I’m dubious.

It sounds like it is steel with rubber bonded to the front and back, in 2’ segments.

I wonder how it “trips,” as pure rubber will fold back and the Pro-Tech steel edge uses rubber as a hinge. I couldn’t find an explanation on-line.

I also wonder if it will leave trails between the segments.

I’d like to see Protech produce a video comparing their edges side by side.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

From what I could find it is not a rubber coating over the whole edge. :terribletowel::laugh:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> From what I could find it is not a rubber coating over the whole edge. :terribletowel::laugh:


That's the old one Fred.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Or a salt truck that lost its duallies...


What! The ATV straps didn't hold....?



Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the old one Fred.


He must of had a few brown bag lunch's today...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's the old one Fred.


 That's what I was thinking, They sure don't have much info on the new one.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ajlawn1 said:


> What! The ATV straps didn't hold....?
> 
> He must of had a few brown bag lunch's today...


I think you have me mistaken for Ryan with the ATV straps....


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

FredG said:


> That's what I was thinking, They sure don't have much info on the new one.


There's some videos on Facebook...But your correct...For a product roll out you would think they would overwhelm you with info...Not the case


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


>


I'm gonna pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

m_ice said:


> I'm gonna pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans...


Do you think Protech makes a liter of cola?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> I'm gonna pistol whip the next guy that says shenanigans...


Meow or later?



BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you think Protech makes a liter of cola?


No just a large Farva...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Do you think Protech makes a liter of cola?


I don't want a large Farva


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

What's the name of that place with mozzarella sticks and goofy **** on the walls?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

You mean shenanigans?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

you guys done? want to have an adult and decent discussion or shall I close the thread?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Dononivans....


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I still dont get the whole idea of this cutting edge. What am I missing.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I still dont get the whole idea of this cutting edge. What am I missing.


It's a "game changer".


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I still dont get the whole idea of this cutting edge. What am I missing.


It's "epic"!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I still dont get the whole idea of this cutting edge. What am I missing.


They need a marketing strategy like iHob...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

LapeerLandscape said:


> I still dont get the whole idea of this cutting edge. What am I missing.


Revolutionary!!!


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> It's a "game changer".


Did they steal a page out of the boss play book or what.

The rubber cant flex and follow the contour of the lot with steal in it right. I dont get it.

I bet that same engineer came from Ford went to Boss and then Pro Tech.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Someone was into the Fireball last night....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Someone was into the Fireball last night....


You visited with Randy?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> You visited with Randy?


No....I don't venture into Lapeertucky


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Defcon 5 said:


> No....I don't venture into Lapeertucky


Its more like your not allowed in Lapeer.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

well, looks like this one's run its course


----------

